# Cat Hisses When I Move Her



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had my 10 year old rescue cat for about 3 months now, and overall she's very friendly and affectionate. Doesn't like being picked up but loves head rubs and strokes. I have noticed on occasion she can hiss but has never lashed out and comes right back with her tail up. She likes sitting on my lap when I'm on the sofa (although not when I'm on the bed for some reason) but I have noticed when I need to move her off she does hiss quite loudly and aggressively. I don't try and push or manhandle her off, just slowly start to get up. In theory I'd just avoid doing anything that annoys her, but then again it's not exactly practical to sit in the same spot for hours until she gets bored!

Is there anything I can do about it, or is it perhaps just the way she is? Thanks!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, has she been to a vet yet for a check up? Maybe she's in some discomfort when you touch her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the above ^^ it is worth having her checked by the vet, as she could be in discomfort, especially if she has been sitting for a while. 

Other than that, I have had cats who hated being moved when they were comfy and would complain and hiss. One of my 3 yr old females does this and always has done since she was a kitten. She loves to occupy the very middle of the sofa so when I want to sit down I gently lift her to one end of the sofa, so I can sit the other end. She always objects though!  

I have also had cats who as they got older (10 yrs and upwards) began to complain with a hiss or a grumble if I moved them off my lap. I made sure to place them in the warm spot I'd vacated and this calmed them down a bit.  

As you say it isn't practical for you to sit in the same spot for hours at a time without moving, just to accommodate the cat's needs.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks for the replies. I haven't taken her to the vet since I got her but she's doing everything else normally so I can't see any cause for concern. She does it even if I get up without touching her so I think it's more her complaining than anything else. Not sure if there's anything I can do to discourage such behaviour?


----------

